# 2 rats need new homes



## atomik9274 (Sep 22, 2013)

hi! i have 2 rats that need a new home. my mom is allergic to them and they are starting to fight with each other. i have them separated right now. they are nice but just don't like each other so unfortunatly they have to go to new homes. 

i would like to at least get $80 for the cage and everything inside (hammock and so on) and $10 for one rat and I'l send him home with you in a carrier. I'm 16 and it took me awhile to save up so i wouldn't like to loose everything and $10 for one rat and I'l send him home with you in a carrier

I'm located i San Diego, California specifically national city


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

pictures of what the rats look like and their cage will help sell them. rats fight for dominance and play fight if there was no blood or marks on them from the other rat I would keep them together and let them sort it out. There are thought some ways to relieve symptoms of allergies to rats. I know there are some people here or are allergic to their rats but found ways to get around the allergies. Maybe talk to them for help for your mom to try and then you won't have to get rid of them.


----------



## atomik9274 (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I think you might have a hard time selling that cage for $80 as they sell for close to that brand new. Unfortunately you probably won't get your full money back sorry to hear that you have to get rid of them.


----------

